# Do I need to use the plastic baseplate when mounting a router to a router table?



## bighank (Feb 19, 2013)

Have a 1 HP Craftsman router (315.17550) and a Craftsman Router table (9 25560).
Screw holes on router match the ones on the table. Underside of the table has a round indent which matches the plastic baseplate which is now screwed to the bottom of the router with 3 - M5 .8 screws. 
When I mount the router to the table should I include the existing plastic or composite baseplate or just mount the router minus the baseplate to the underside of the router table. There is about a 1/8" difference in doing it with and without the baseplate.

Will this effect routing with the table as it will not stick up as far of I use the baseplate.

Have used routers before but not on a table. Do not have manuals for these items.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

No need for the sub-base plate, and by removing it you'll gain extra depth of cut--something you WILL need!! 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Removing the sub base plate is the smart way to go Hank. I just posted this photo in another thread but will add it here.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Hank. As was mentioned you will get a bit more projection for your bits with the base removed. Make sure that the router seats flush to the bottom of the table. You don't want it coming through on an angle. So long as the router sits flush to the bottom, there is no need for the flat base - the router table does that job, now. Tim


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Why the 'Thumbs Down' flag?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

DaninVan said:


> Why the 'Thumbs Down' flag?


Been wondering that myself, and hoping i didn't accidently hit some button when i posted my reply. Don't think i did...but around here none of our mice are trained!!

earl


----------



## CaptainHook (Jan 30, 2013)

I built my own table and did not use the baseplate. Works well.


----------



## bighank (Feb 19, 2013)

*Mistook the icon for a question mark (?)*



DaninVan said:


> Why the 'Thumbs Down' flag?


wrong tag


----------

